# Grinder Comparison Video: Mazzer vs Anfim



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I recently bought an Anfim Caimano for home use (until the time comes when it can shine in a cafe!) and thought I'd make a video showing the difference in doser characteristics when using both on-demand






To summarise, the Mazzer throws to the left and makes a right mess, the Anfim doses mainly in the centre although slightly to the front (unless you're using a bottomless pf, in which case you can position it further up and get a perfectly centred heap) and leaves little to no mess!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I sense a spend coming up.

Do these work without the hopper attached, or is there an interlock that cuts out the grinder if the hopper isn't seated?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

They work without the hopper in place







No jiggery pokery required! The adjustment collar has a nice sized slot to put a small home-made hopper of some sort into.

I love the action on the doser too.


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

You need the Elvinator mod on that Mazzer. You will have a perfect dose in the middle of your basket then, and absolutely zero grounds flung out past the basket.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

The Mazzer is a rental otherwise I would consider it! In any case, Mazzer should have implemented the "mod" when they built it!









Its not exactly rocket science on Anfims part, just sensible thinking to add a conical chute to aim the grounds getting thrown out of the doser clockwise.

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Totaly agree with you. Its an easy mod and looks OEM but why couldnt Mazzer have built them like this.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Michael: Can I come back on you on my earlier question about using this without a hopper, please? I currently use my Mazzer without a hopper, but the throat is the exact size to take a 58mm tamper on top of the beans to stop popcorning. Do you think a similar arrangement would work with the Anfin, or is the throat a different diameter?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Can't you see my reply above? Strange! Yes its useable without the hopper - the throat is 59mm so accepts my 58mm tamper perfectly. Tomorrow ill check if a decent amount of beans fit in the throat with the tamper in place.

I also ordered a 55mm jam funnel earlier from ebay as the 2kg hopper is slightly excessive for home use









Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, can see the reply. My bad for not asking exactly what was on my mind in the first place. What I really wanted to know about was if it will work OK the same way as I use the Mazzer - throw in a weighed quantity of beans and run the grinder until they are all gone.

Once you've checked how much you can get in the throat with a tamper on top I reckon I'll have the answer.

Thanks for your help.

Geoff

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah I get you now









Just measured 25g of beans and managed to get them in the throat with the tamper on top:

















To be honest my only issue with it (because it has a doser) is how much coffee the chute between the burrs and the doser holds (about 10/12g) but any commercial doser would have this issue. Just a bit annoying when changing beans or having to clear out the stale stuff before grinding fresh but a 10g purge isn't the end of the world!

Hope this is helpful. Let me know if you want anymore pictures/videos









Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks!

Not as neat a solution as a naked Mazzer, which has a collar and looks kind of complete with a tamper stuck in it.

Going to have to do some measuring to see how it will look in situ with the hopper attached. (I use a jam funnel to put the beans in the Mazzer, but couldn't live with it permanently on top of the machine.)

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree it looks a bit bare. I imagine you could get one of the 250g/500g hoppers for anything with a 58/59mm throat like the mazzer and it would sit in the collar of the Anfim whilst giving you the height you need.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

That's a thought. I've got a small Mazzer hopper for the Mini-e so could try that. (I have the original size hopper as well for when I sell it.)


----------

